# His and Hers abts



## wutang (Aug 17, 2008)

Some of these pics are also seen in another thread for the pork butt I did today.  I did some "his and hers abts".  My wife likes just plain cream chesse.  The others have cheddar cheese spread (it is actually a cracker spread with a cream cheese texture) and chunks of grilled chicken.  Then wrapped in bacon and thrown on the smoker.  Very tasty!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 17, 2008)

Abt's are the best. And your's look great.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks awesome.


----------



## div (Aug 17, 2008)

mmmmm bacon


----------



## meat-man (Aug 17, 2008)

Man you got a love ABTs  your's look great !


----------



## flash (Aug 17, 2008)

Nummie


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice looking ABT smoke.


----------

